# Swear filter



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Any way of removing it in the more adult regions of ukm, i rather like the use of more colourful language, least from other members anyway.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dontcha know the way to remove the ****ing asterisks!?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well the method i used worked until the flaming changeover

Pm sent


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pm back at ya


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah still not happening hmm

****ing hell sussed it 

Oh and reps of course


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

How how? Im truely oblivious, reps ready to fire


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Quote prodivers or my first message and you'll see how weve done it


Clever gents but bit time consuming! Repsss


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pm sent

And it's quick once you know how


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Dontcha know the way to remove the ****ing asterisks!?


i don't believe in ****ing swearing..........


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Fu*cki*ng hell this s*hi*t works have some reps you clever c*un*ts


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Fu*cki*ng hell this s*hi*t works have some reps you clever c*un*ts


Meh i need practice


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** you ***************************** and ***************************************************** nob


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

****

obviously i carnt do it


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Josh said:


> ****
> 
> obviously i carnt do it


Same here.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Same here.


 I ****ing can

It's quite easy, i'll send a pm asap and explain just not today lads


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't know why it's on in the first place! We freely talk about drug use, surely the odd twat wouldn't be any harm


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

pm please? ****k


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

now i ****ing get it!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> now i ****ing get it!!


I ****ing can't :confused1: :confused1:

I can f u c k i n do it this way.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

your all ****s


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

**** I can't say **** or ****

By the way now more of you know how to do it the mods will now take away our toys. Well done


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

And I can spell boobless on a calculator


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

CJones said:


> your all ****s


PM me on how to do it.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

CJones said:


> your all ****s


You're

Ironic me posting that because it makes me a ...


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> You're
> 
> Ironic me posting that because it makes me a ...


No it doesn't, it makes you a teacher.

Teach away, half the forum need some English lessons.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Now I ****ing get it.:laugh:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

It's the only bit of grammar I point on you due to me being thick as ****


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

craftybutcher said:


> You're
> 
> Ironic me posting that because it makes me a ...


I'm a lazy typer mate. My Englush isn't usuilly that bad.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

craftybutcher said:


> It's the only bit of grammar I point on you due to me being thick as ****


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

See that was totally unintentional too :lol:

Seriously "point out" to "point on you" how the balls did I do that. Proper fail that.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Nidge said:


> Now I ****ing get it.:laugh:


You mutha ****ing wanker

Didn't even get reps for teaching you


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

lol, I missed that


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Double fail


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

F*u*ck, I think I've worked it out


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

c*u*nt


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

mega. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha



bennyrock said:


> c*u*nt


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Another Tombo!!

Get some fresh air :lol:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U should be disgusted with yourselfs such bad language u useless w4nkers


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

How do you do it?! NOt that it will impact massively on my life but need to know!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The swear filter is stupid, you cant talk about ****nal of tell any one if you live in S****horpe etc etc I read a good post the other day that was spoiled with the swear filter decided because some long words had a swear word in the middle it would star them out.

The real stupid thing is EVERYONE just uses a similar characters to get around it anyway, so there is little point in it being on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Cúnt!

That's how I'd do it


----------

